# Anja's G. parents and Aunt



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

( Anja: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f231/critique-kiko-alpine-boer-doeling-159171/ )

Here's pictures of Anja's Granddam (black & white goat, Supposed purebred Alpine) 
Anja's dam's 1/2 sister (tan & white doe, supposed purebred Alpine) 
and Anja's dam's sire (Chamoisee buck, 1/2 Boer, 1/2 Alpine. Dam is the tan and white doe)

The reason I've put them on here is because Anja's was supposed to be bred back in mid November. But just about 1 1/2 weeks ago she got bred again. For me that's a immediate cull factor. I'm just wondering if she's got some good genetics, and maybe I should consider keeping her?

I'm working on permission to put a picture of her dam on here as well.

I WILL DELETE THESE PICTURES AFTER A BIT AS I DO NOT OWN THESE GOATS ANYMORE, BUT I DO OWN THE PICTURES.

Ok, so here's the Grand-dam:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

And here's her Aunt...


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

And here's the Grand-dad was bred to the black & white doe. Which made April, Anja's dam.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm seeing steep rumps. Not bad looking goats.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Not sure if I clearly explained who's related to who....so here:

Black & White doe: the head of the whole family. Called 'the grandma'
Tan & White doe: The grandma's daughter. Her sire is a PB Alpine. Called 'the mom'.
The buck: Called 'bucko'. The mom's son. His sire is a Boer. 
April: Sire is Bucko. Dam is The Grandma.
Anja: Sire is Mocca. Dam is April.


Hope that's a bit clearer!

I'll get the in/line breeding % in a bit....


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok, so for April (Anja's dam) the inbreeding % is 12.5% the grandma.

Contribution of Ancestors:
The Grandma: 62.5
Bucko: 50
Snowdrop: 25

For Anja:
Inbreeding %: 0

Contribution of Ancestors:
The Grandma: 31.25
The Mom: 12.5
Bucko: 25
Mocca: 50
April: 50


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

So here's a couple pictures of Anja's dam, April.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Anyone? Please? I said please!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

The thing that strikes me the most about all of them is that they could use a much more uphill stature. I'm not seeing a whole lot of steep rumps for the most part. Mainly on the buck.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks...glad someone is putting thoughts down. It hard to decide on her, to keep or sell. But I've got a bit of time, so...


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

They're really not terrible at all, probably wouldn't take champion in a show, but they'd hold their own.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Wow! I didn't think they were that good! Maybe I should have considered keeping?? 
Anyways I sold because they had nasty temperaments and the black & white doe lost WAY too much weight, the bones on each side of her spine were clearly visible. And I'm trying to go grain-free so couldn't keep her for that reason as well. The tan & white had a lopsided udder, too. But the Grandma's was pretty good.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

What are your goals for them? Show? Meat prodution? Milkers? Brush eaters?


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I've sold all those goats, but Anja, who I still have, is related to all of them...

My goal is meat/brush eaters/ and hopefully in the future, breeding stock. 
Kikos being the breed I'm getting into. 
I'm just wondering if I could get some nice kids out of this girl or just sell her.

A note:
I never saw her get bred, she just 'looked' it in mid November. She didn't come into heat, and then in early January, she had a bit of red on her tail. A couple days after that the buck got interested again and bred her. Did she abort or was she never bred?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I think if Anja was bred to a nice buck( long, uphill, nice udders in family), you'd probably see a GREAT improvement, and that would be the kind you'd want for breeding stock. Get a few nice kids from her, and then sell her. She isn't terrible, but you could improve her kids.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

If you want them for meat, you will need to find a nicer buck to breed them to. More bone mass, muscle, etc. They don't look all that meaty to me. I do know that there are some really nice, meaty Kikos out there, so if you do keep her, I would find the very best buck you can afford. Anja looks fairly decent in the pictures from the link. I do agree on the run down that PTG gave you. The main problem is the lack of her body length, not something I would buy, or want in my goats. As a meat goat, I would like to see more bone mass, length of body, and muscle mass.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Ok, thanks. This is why I've put them on here...:grin: Now, would you two mind doing my other goats? (The ones you haven't done, please?) Thank you! 
I'ld like to get these kinds of thought on them as well...


----------

